# Abbey was a star at agility tonight



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

What a difference a week can make -or she was just in the mood tonight- whatever it was, Abbey was a star at agility class tonight. Me not so much, I tried the first couple of runs with her before my heels gave out, and I had to hand it over to DH. So proud of our girl! Has anyone tried or heard of agility done on horseback with your dog, our instructor is looking for dogs/owners to participate this spring.


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

Go Abbey!!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Good for Abbey! 
I had never heard of Dog and Horse agility..... so I Google it, and By George it exists! & there is an YouTube video called 'New Horse and Dog Agility" if you want to see it! A very 'different' challenge I think!!!! ......


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Caddy I have often had the same thing happen with Lily in agility, out of the ashes of disaster will rise a beautiful Phoenix! I am sorry you are still having problems running with Abbey. It is lucky that DH can pinch hit. If I am anywhere around Lily won't work for anyone else. When Stef ran her while my knee had me sidelined, I had to hide.

Horse and dog agility...new one on me!


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

I'm going to google it now Molly, the instructor has explained it but seeing it would be very helpful. I had never heard of it either but they say it's a fun event to enter and exciting to watch. We haven't signed up yet, not sure about it, maybe...


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Way to go Abbey! Aren't they just amazing sometimes? I'm sorry your heels gave you trouble though. It's a good thing your dog works well with your hubby. Agility is lots of fun. So keep up the good work and hopefully, you can get some special inserts or something to help with your heels.

I never did hear of horse/dog agility so looked for a video. Here's one. How neat for people who perhaps can't run around the ring but can ride. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lwQ12FrloFc


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

DH had his hands full at agility tonight, Abbey was stoked and full of beans. It's very frustrating for me to sit and watch, plus dh said she's always looking at me. Starting to think maybe I should stay home Monday nights...


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Sometimes there is just nothing to be done about a charged up dog is there? 

I think I told you that when my knee was hurt and Stefanie was running with Lily I had to hide. I missed seeing her get 2 of her 3 novice standard legs. Also while part of BF doesn't come to shows (even local ones) is because he doesn't like the waiting around the main reason is that Lily looks for him if she know he is there. 

I think you want to talk with DH and your trainer about when Abbey might be ready to enter (assuming you plan to) and who will be best able to handle her. That person should be the consistent handler and if that will be DH then either you stay away and give your tablet to someone to video runs or practice having her ignore your presence.

Have fun and good luck.


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

I've seen some metaphorical Dog & Pony shows in my day, even participated in a few. How cool to see a real one!


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

Oh I know you are right lily, it's just so hard for me not to be able to do this with her. Up until I injured myself I did all the training classes and agility with her, and last week when she did so well and was focused I did the first 2 runs with her and then had to stop. So frustrating, it's taking so long to heal. Oh well, Abbey had a good time and was pretty tired when we got home. I'm starting CGC class with her next week (no running involved) so I have that to look forward to. Luillman, it's going to be interesting for sure, we are going to attend and then decide if we will enter Abbey. I've never seen the horse and dog agility except on Google, looking forward to watching.


----------

